
Fisher–Yates (Knuth) Shuffle - sublemonic
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knuth_shuffle
======
obsaysditto
Jeff Atwood has a related post: [http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2007/12/the-
danger-of-naive...](http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2007/12/the-danger-of-
naivete.html)

